

What Startups can learn from an 85 year old Sushi Chef - mahringer_a
https://medium.com/startup-battles/what-startups-can-learn-from-a-sushi-chef-9a160a99d778

======
Red_Tarsius
I enjoyed the documentary as well as the article, but I don't fully approve of
Jiro's teachings and the movie could be grossly misunderstood by bad managers.
The lifestyle of Jiro and his employees seem extremely unbalanced: there's no
home outside of the restaurant and no family other than the coworkers. The
obsession with perfection, while good in some cases, imho has crippled other
parts of owner's life, i.e. the relationship with his two sons. I understand
his work ethic has also roots in the _zen_ tradition, but I prefer identity
not to be uniquely defined by craftsmanship. However, the way the documentary
puts it, Jiro doesn't even understand how to keep living outside of his
working space.

Yet, the article picks very good lessons out of Jiro, especially the last one:
_your suppliers are part of your team_ is such an important, yet overlooked
part in any company's success.

~~~
Red_Tarsius
I'm very tired of anonymous downvoting. I explained my opinion on the matter
and I expect other people to write theirs, not to just vote comments.

~~~
itsbits
exactly...lot of downvoting now a days..without any counters...

------
coding4all
I thought tamagoyaki (卵焼き) was fried/grilled egg? 卵 tamago = egg, 焼き yaki =
fried/grilled.

~~~
krick
Exactly, but this word is used to address specific recipe:
[http://www.japanesecooking101.com/tamagoyaki-
recipe/](http://www.japanesecooking101.com/tamagoyaki-recipe/)

